# Police Officer Charged With Distributing Steroids



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Man To Face Federal Charges_

*BOSTON -- *A Boston police officer is facing federal charges of distributing anabolic steroids and committing perjury.

The U.S. Attorney's office said 37-year-old Edgardo Rodriguez, of Hyde Park, is named in a six-count indictment that includes perjury before a federal grand jury.

Investigators allege the officer was involved in distributing steroids on several occasions last year and in 2003.

Full Story: http://www.thebostonchannel.com/news/10846330/detail.html


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Not that I support this guy but why can't police, fire guys and pro athletes use roids?

If your job is to be the best at crap that requires some herculean effort, why not?


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*If you don't support this guy, then why are you in favor of letting Public Safety officials and pro athletes use 'roids? Or is it you don't support E-Rod selling them or lying to a Grand Jury about it? Seems you've got you priorities mixed up a bit. *

*Trouble with 'roids is it's a Class E drug and can't be obtained unless with a prescription from a doctor, just like Oxy's and Percs. If a cop is on them and he gets in a scuffle and then goes into a rage, no telling what can happen.*

*There's no need for them in LE or sports, PERIOD. If you can't do the job with what God gave you, then turn in your badge for a pen and go work in the office with Dilbert. *

*That BPD cop Roberto Pulido was supposedly on them and told the fed undercover rat that it was great, smashing some guys face into a car door while being in a 'roid rage. Is that the guy you want seated next to you in the car? Not on my watch. HC.*


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Can we use them in lieu of steps to get over the wall? :ninja:


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I don't support him because it's not legal to do. I say legalize roids and let the people that want to take it for their profession, take it...those that don't don't.

In the end it's like the same BS of "amature" athletes in the Olympics...what a crock that is.

If you want to be the guinea pig for a 'roid induced lifestyle, go to it.

As for this:
That BPD cop Roberto Pulido was supposedly on them and told the fed undercover rat that it was great, smashing some guys face into a car door while being in a 'roid rage. Is that the guy you want seated next to you in the car? Not on my watch. HC.

PLOSTFU


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Sure, why not? Let's legalize steroids so bodybuilders, athletes, and cops can juice-up and be super-human and kick ass and take names on the streets.*

*Hell, while we're at it, let the crackhead lobby introduce legislation to legalize rock cocaine. The Deadhead society can then file a bill wishing to make marijuana their legal drug of choice as well. And let's not forget the pedophelia contingent who would want to legalize NAMBLA type activities in the rest areas. Let's just let anarchy rule our society. Putz.*

*Laws are written for the betterment of society. Not that I agree with some of them but the ones pertaining to illegal substances, (ie drugs) I tend to agree with more than most. And what does your computer geek-speak PLOSTFU mean? You want the Palestine Liberation Organization to Shut The Fuck Up?*


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

You are good....Post Link or STFU...

Everyone that has a job has the tools they need, cops have gun, plumbers have wrenches, pro athletes should have roids! I mean why not? What is the "betterment" of society got to do with pro athletes or people that are constantly in harms way?

Combat pilots have "Go" pills...Why not "go" roids for cops when they need it?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Marijuana calms the nerves and sooths the soul. Can we legalize that for overly aggressive cops.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2007)

SOT_II said:


> Combat pilots have "Go" pills...Why not "go" roids for cops when they need it?


Because police work is not combat.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

SOT_II said:


> You are good....Post Link or STFU...


*Oh I know I am good. Link below;*

http://www.masscops.com/forums/ext.php?ref=http://www.massnews.com/2006_editions/7_july/72806_full_text_affadavit.htm

*Try scrolling down to #11 and you'll see the how "hyped on 'roids" he was while smashing some guys face on the rear of the car. *

*Steriods don't belong in athletics or Public Safety, PERIOD. *


----------



## chiefwiggum (Jan 20, 2007)

HousingCop said:


> *Trouble with 'roids is it's a Class E drug and can't be obtained unless with a prescription from a doctor, just like Oxy's and Percs. *
> 
> I'm not in vice, but I think last time I got some one with Oxy's I charged them Class A and Percs as Class C.... I'll have to check the law books on that one.
> 
> *it was great, smashing some guys face into a car door while being in a 'roid rage. Is that the guy you want seated next to you in the car? Not on my watch. HC.*


Some times it's nice to have some one like that around.

As for the guy in Boston if he was dealing drugs F... him. It's not the kind of drug thats neccesarily the problem whether it's weed, percs, Coke or dope it's the activity of dealing any illegal drugs that thats the problem.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

actually percocet is just a brand name for oxycodone. (like oxycontin.) It's all the same shit. different name.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Hey violent times call for violent people. 
Cops can't do squat now a days without the ACLU getting all uppity.

You think there is really a difference between a wood shampoo and a beat down while on roids? come on now...the guy prolly deserved it.

And yeah, if more cops were allowed to chill out with a little weed, maybe that would reduce suicides and alcoholism.
Just so long as they don't get fat 'cause of the munchies.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

SOT_II said:


> And yeah, if more cops were allowed to chill out with a little weed, maybe that would reduce suicides and alcoholism.


Please, tell me your fucking joking, right?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Guilty...I like getting Housing cop all riled up.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*I was wondering why all of a sudden you were going P.C. Pelosi (Liberal Democrat) on me. I had thought the Birkenstock wearing Bershire County crowd had given you a lobotomy. Now it all makes sense.*


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

lmao!!!


----------

